# move swordtail fry!



## fcastro16 (Jun 25, 2008)

I have 10 swordtail fry that are around 1/4 in size. I still have them in the breeder net. I would like to move them to my 10 gal planted tank, but i have 6 neon tetras in there. Would it be safe to put them in this tank?


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Hmmm....at 1/4 in, they're probably okay, though I'm no expert on livebearers/fry/what fish will eat them.


----------



## sneasle (Jun 25, 2008)

If they are smaller then some other fishes mouth, they may get eaten. If they are bigger then their mouths, they won't get eaten.


----------

